# Belt Help



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone near Louisville, or Shepherdsville Kentucky that has a primary clutch puller? I know, I should just buy one, but money a lil tight for the moment....


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Nevermind! bit the bullet and bought one, with me having a brute and her having a prairie should have come with one....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

smart move lol it will pay for itself


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

any tips for getting the secondary clutch retaining bolt loose?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Impact is what I use


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah... i don't have one...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's tricky, but if you have something you can put between one of the "tabs" and the frame under it, it will hold enough to break it loose.. just be careful & dont bust a knuckle.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

umm i use a impact but get a 1/2in rachet and a good size breaker bar or pipe to put over the handle on the rachet it should pop right off if you cant get it let your wife try and if she does then please tell us you got it off or you will never hear the end of it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you haven't already taken your primary loose, you can squeeze the belt by hand, put a wrench on the secondary nut and smack the wrench with a hammer. I'd try P425's way first though.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o and like polaris said use a extension from the rachet or something to put under the secondary to hold it in place....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I used that method almost every time I took mine off... like I said, just got to be careful, the force usually holds whatever you stick in there in place, I was using a 1/2" drive extention.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

alright guys, going to give it another try, gloves on to save the knuckles....


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> o and like polaris said use a extension from the rachet or something to put under the secondary to hold it in place....


:agreed:--^ I use an extension... I think 6" long extension is the perfect length... and a breaker bar on the bolt


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> alright guys, going to give it another try, gloves on to save the knuckles....


You'll get it. I use my 24" tork wrench and a home made clutch-holder to pop it loose. Works slick & easy but the extention to the floorboard works great too.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmm..... Snapped the socket holder thingy clean off of my ratchet.... Impact is last resort, now to go borrow one, got my fingers crossed...


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

welp... my buddy dropped off his impact... it's a no go... using the extension to keep the clutch from spinning, and the impact runnin lefty loosy.... 5-10 second bursts... nothing... what to do now? :thinking:

I've never touched the secondary clutch, only been behind the cover to install the maroon primary. This is crazy. Should I roll it up to the dealer and say get this off under warranty? :aargh4:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no i wonder what impact he gave you i can take mine off with my 18v dewalt batt one not problem....keep trying it will pop off sounds like the hulk put your sec nut on....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

just jam something under the tabs of what ever you call the three things that have the hole in them. I use a piece of a wood 4x4 and a brick. The brick on the tab and wood down to where the foot brake is the hinged part. the brick seems to get good bite if the wood is on the tab it will break the wood. Hey it works good for me every time and the brick doesent hert a thing.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

its a Matco Tools electric.... feels pretty darn strong


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

are you sure your going left on it cuz it is normal threads unlike the primary


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

yessir! checked the switch on the impact, read the "loosen retaining bolt -->" on the actual clutch... counter clockwise = lefty loosy right?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just do like I said over on..._our other site_...and you should be fine.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Get another impact gun or a 3/4" one that one does not sound like it has enough azz.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The one on my current bike was like that when I first got ready to change springs.... ended up using a 1/2" drive ratchet (since I didnt own a breaker bar yet), and about a 3 foot long piece of 1x1 square tubing that I had laying around was used as a cheader bar....took a few grunts but broke loose. I was also using an extension under on of the tabs on the clutch so it wouldnt turn.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

soaked nut in PB over night, came off this morning, now it seems as if the clutch is seized to the shaft...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The first time I removed my secondary I thought someone had welded it on. I almost never got it off. What I ended up doing was putting the two right tires up on cinder blocks so the bike leaned extreme to the left, sprayed WD-40 around the shaft until it would just sit around the shaft. I let it sit overnight and was still a PITA to remove. DON'T TRY TO PRY BEHIND THE PULLEY WITH A BAR. I ended up grabbing it with both hands while putting my feet on the engine and pulling as hard as I could while a friend of mine held a block of wood on the shaft and hit the block with a 6 pound maul. After about an hour moving it about 10 thousands at a lick it finally came off. Be paitent, it will come off.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

what about some type of a gear puller? Or is that not a good idea on the cast alluminum?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

mine was a pita too. it has like little splines you gotta get lined up and i think mine were just seized to it a bit kinda....i pull and wiggled it and pulled and wiggled and it came off. there is nothing else left once u take the nut off and the couple washers it will come.....PULL AND PULL


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i made a tool to hold the secondary and used 1/2 breaker bar


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Gear puller = bad idea. You'll probably end up bending one of the sheaves.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yep.... You sure will. :34: 

Ask me how I know.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I wasn't able to get it, called guy I talk to at the dealer he said $15-20 and they'd pop it off for me. 30 min later he said that it was seized... He's gonna see today if the removal/repair could be done under my extended warranty. They were scared something would bend or break....

and I was next to them entire time, they were trying...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess there is something to be said for taking them off every so often and cleaning & servicing them..and some good lube in the right places. Sorry you are having sich a time with yours BQ. Mine's off about every 500 miles for deflection setting and servicing. I think I'll put a little extra lube on my splines next time.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

still workin on this... While waiting, should I order a secondary spring? Which one? Tires in sig, maroon primary, I'm pushin 320, mostly woods and trails...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> still workin on this... While waiting, should I order a secondary spring? Which one? Tires in sig, maroon primary, I'm pushin 320, mostly woods and trails...


Get an Almond secondary...IMO


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

well, my Zurich extended warranty is gonna pick up the bill minus the $50 deductible. Dealer is gonna pull out the big guns to remove the secondary tomorrow... if they break or bend or warp anything it'll be covered! YAY!!!!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

well, dealer got the secondary off. Last night while "deglazing" the primary I noticed some pretty good grooves in the sheaves, nothing rough or sharp, smooth "wavy" ridges when you feel from outside to inside. Also very visible. A rep from Zurich is gonna take a look at em Fri. or Monday... At about 80 hours and just under 400 miles this is ridiculous.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> well, dealer got the secondary off. Last night while "deglazing" the primary I noticed some pretty good grooves in the sheaves, nothing rough or sharp, smooth "wavy" ridges when you feel from outside to inside. Also very visible. A rep from Zurich is gonna take a look at em Fri. or Monday... At about 80 hours and just under 400 miles this is ridiculous.....


If it doesn't work out in a new set, consider sending it to VFJ for his stage 1 mod at least.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

welp, according to the "field inspector" from Zurich, no go on the replacement of the primary sheaves due to misuse, saying that I have done too much low speed riding in High range... Any time I am doing any slow technical riding or hills or mud it is in low.... idunno.... time to contact VFJ, lets see if it's worth him doing some machining and that turning into an upgrade versus just replacing the sheaves....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Low speed riding in high will do it for sure. Mine had a huge groove down low in the V because of it. I was new to the V-twin and didn't know any different at the time. I ended up replacing the primary.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Will my fiance's prairie 360 need to be shifted to low often like mine?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you're going to be putting around it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> welp, according to the "field inspector" from Zurich, no go on the replacement of the primary sheaves due to misuse, saying that I have done too much low speed riding in High range... Any time I am doing any slow technical riding or hills or mud it is in low.... idunno.... time to contact VFJ, lets see if it's worth him doing some machining and that turning into an upgrade versus just replacing the sheaves....


Ask him what his qualifications are. Most of those dummies can't tell and alternator from a battery.

You can normally have a second opinion from a qualified tech, should be in your contract.

And the dealer should be helping you with this. 400 miles ain't much!! and remember, insurance companies always deny first and hope you go away!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

KMKjr. My plan is to call them in the morning and chat with them, i've had the Brute since July 17, 09 and less than 400 miles, and I can guarantee that at least half those miles were over 20mph... Idunno... Nov. 7 we are leaving on our honeymoon and the Kaws are going with! Gotta figure it out soon.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang guys, I run in high range all the time on everything fast and slow, but I do have the Moroon primary and Dalton Violet secondary. The only time I use low is when I am running so slow, it's in and out of engagement....like below 5mph for long periods. I don't have any grooving. The only time I got some was when I fried a Carlisle belt on a bad hill climb. Where it was on the secondary was where it slipped and made a mark.

The VFJ mod is worth the money and I am told they last longer too and cheaper then a new clutch.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

she is back in the shed with a new belt at the proper deflection. Man those 4 rolling pins in the secondary are kinda tricky to get back in! 

zurich said the belt did the wear on the primary and since the belt is not a covered item the wear is not covered. The service guy and I talked and he's seen guys continue riding with worse grooves than I have with not much trouble. So I'm opting to wait until after the honeymoon trip to have VFJ do his magic. 

took her for a short ride last night and man getting a new tight belt on there is a huge difference.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> she is back in the shed with a new belt at the proper deflection. Man those 4 rolling pins in the secondary are kinda tricky to get back in!
> 
> zurich said the belt did the wear on the primary and since the belt is not a covered item the wear is not covered. The service guy and I talked and he's seen guys continue riding with worse grooves than I have with not much trouble. So I'm opting to wait until after the honeymoon trip to have VFJ do his magic.
> 
> took her for a short ride last night and man getting a new tight belt on there is a huge difference.


I took a flathead screwdriver and rubbed it on a magnet for a little bit until the head of the screwdriver picked up some magnetism, then I used it to stick the little pins on the end of the screwdriver and get them in the holes... that or a little dab of grease on the screwdriver works too, but magnetizing it worked best... too late now, but next time try it!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I did the grease and flathead trick, the first hole is the hardest, after that it's just keeping one in while you push in the others


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> I did the grease and flathead trick, the first hole is the hardest, after that it's just keeping one in while you push in the others


I do them all with a flathead and grease, then I use a modified wood clutch alignment tool to push all of them all the way in at the same time and work the air out so they stay put.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I built the spring compressor and ordered the primary puller I decided to go ahead and order the Almond secondary. I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> Since I built the spring compressor and ordered the primary puller I decided to go ahead and order the Almond secondary. I cant wait!!!!!


Knew it!! :haha:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Knew it!! :haha:


so I'm bout to install the Almond this afternoon, belt is squeelin a lot unless I'm rollin or in nuetral. Deflection is about 21-22mm. What shim should I throw in? ( lookin for a good place to start )


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

if it's right at the minimum already, I would only install the thinnest shim.. but if it stops squealing in neutral, I wouldn't bother... it should stretch out a little over time...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> if it's right at the minimum already, I would only install the thinnest shim.. but if it stops squealing in neutral, I wouldn't bother... it should stretch out a little over time...


Yeah if its a new belt, and you are that close, leave it...it will stretch in a hundred miles or so depending on how you ride. If you think you are much under 22, like 20..use the thinest shim.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

installed the Almond and a 0.3 shim. Now the squeal comes in after 3-4 seconds of idle while in gear, just the way I like it. And I am diggin the feel of the springs. Now to get it on the trail...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> installed the Almond and a 0.3 shim. Now the squeal comes in after 3-4 seconds of idle while in gear, just the way I like it. And I am diggin the feel of the springs. Now to get it on the trail...


Sounds perfect. That almond is close to my Dalton violet, except yours has the hold a bit lower then mine where I needed it higher for the hill climbs. Either way, both are a great trail spring too. Have fun, but get used to it first. I found myself going faster then expected and corners & trees coming up way too soon sometimes..at first...hehe. But its a lot easier to throw around corners too.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't wait for our honeymoon! 4 days of riding in TN!


----------

